# Problème de partition BootCamp



## Deleted member 1127690 (18 Mars 2019)

Bonjour MacG
Je viens de tenter de créer une partition BootCamp pour mon Mac, malheureusement un imprévu m'a forcé à stopper le processus au milieu, ce qui m'a créé une partition FAT32, mais inutilisable par l'utilitaire BootCamp. Ci-joint mon diskutil list

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         942.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.3 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +942.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            675.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 62.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk3
```


Merci d'avance 




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *Barry
*
Est-ce que tu veux ? --> supprimer ces 2 partitions :

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.3 GB    disk0s4
```


et récupérer leur espace à la partition de l'*apfs* :


```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         942.0 GB   disk0s2
```


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2019)

BarryAllenCC a dit:


> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2


Je vais prendre aussi les devants, si tu persistes à vouloir installer une version de Windows 10, sache que la taille de 5,1 Go correspond à la version 1809 du mois d'octobre 2018 qui pose un gros problème chez de nombreux utilisateurs. Si l'installation échoue, il te faudra tout recommencer en relançant Assistant Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition temporaire en FAT32 et en aucun cas et j'insiste, en aucun cas avec Utilitaire de disque.

Le bon fichier .iso sera celui du mois d'avril 2018 avec la version 1803. Un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------

